
Vegan restaurateurs under fire over revelation they raise animals for slaughter - marricks
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/may/03/vegan-restaurant-meat-eating-owners-cafe-gratitude-california#comments
======
tomcam
I don't understand why one can't run a vegan establishment while still being
an omnivore... What am I missing? 30 year vegetarian here

~~~
marricks
The issue is many people liked them because they branded themselves and their
restaurants as compassionate and invested in the cause. Many vegans (me
included) were pretty disgusted when they came out as changing their personal
stance on killing animals and even saying it was somehow necessary for a
sustainable farm, a bold and unsupportable claim. It invalidates the messages
and supposed purpose of their restaurants.

~~~
tomcam
Ok thanks

